# PS3 from USA



## saima1215 (May 31, 2010)

Hey guys, i'm visiting NY at the moment. My dad wants to gift us a PS3 from here and I was just wondering whether it will work in Dubai or not. Has anyone brought their PS3 over from the states in Dubai???

Any advise will be appreciate.


----------



## AndreaMarshall (Nov 22, 2010)

saima1215 said:


> Hey guys, i'm visiting NY at the moment. My dad wants to gift us a PS3 from here and I was just wondering whether it will work in Dubai or not. Has anyone brought their PS3 over from the states in Dubai???
> 
> Any advise will be appreciate.


We did but we haven't hooked it up yet. When do you leave NY to head here? We can try to hook it up and see if it works??


----------



## saima1215 (May 31, 2010)

AndreaMarshall said:


> We did but we haven't hooked it up yet. When do you leave NY to head here? We can try to hook it up and see if it works??


Hi! Thanks so much for your response. I'm leaving Saturday morning so you can try and let me know before that. I'd really appreciate it. I'm reading mixed views online so I'm not really sure.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

There are power cords you can buy that will make it 220 otherwise.... do not just plug it in!!! 

Also, the games are different here then there. I do believe there is a way to unlock them though.


----------



## AndreaMarshall (Nov 22, 2010)

What about using it as a DVD player? All we do is play Madden and use it as a DVD player. (Yeah i know we should have gotten a Wii but who listens to little ol me? )


----------



## saima1215 (May 31, 2010)

How are the games different when I'm buying the system from NY??? Shouldn't the games bought from NY work? Is the system not a universal voltage?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

saima1215 said:


> How are the games different when I'm buying the system from NY??? Shouldn't the games bought from NY work? Is the system not a universal voltage?


Not they are not universal. You will have to use a transformer or buy the 220v power cord (can do a search, think this has been discussed a few times as people have fried theirs as well I know a coworkers uk boyfriend fried his the first few min he had it unknowing it was the american version). 

Something about the games format... I dont play games just seen people discuss it on here a number of times. Americans games are in different format then the ones here/systems here. So the games here, do not work on the system from there and the games from there, do not work on these systems. But I think there is a work around you can do to make the games work as well.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

You need to check at the back of the PS3 if it says auto-voltage and has 220-240V. Some electronics automatically switch between voltages, some require you to flick a switch at the back and some are either 110-120V or 220-240V. The 110-120V is specific to the North American region (not sure about South America) and will not work here. You will need a step down transformer if it does not say Auto Voltage or 220-240V.

PS3 games are unlocked so they can work anywhere on any PS3 console unlike Xbox games however Blu-Ray movies are region specific.

@Andrea, DO NOT plug your PS3 in unless you are sure it will work. You could end up frying it


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Moe78 said:


> You need to check at the back of the PS3 if it says auto-voltage and has 220-240V. Some electronics automatically switch between voltages, some require you to flick a switch at the back and some are either 110-120V or 220-240V. The 110-120V is specific to the North American region (not sure about South America) and will not work here. You will need a step down transformer if it does not say Auto Voltage or 220-240V.
> 
> PS3 games are unlocked so they can work anywhere on any PS3 console unlike Xbox games however Blu-Ray movies are region specific.
> 
> @Andrea, DO NOT plug your PS3 in unless you are sure it will work. You could end up frying it



Thanks Moe


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Thanks Moe


No probs. A quick google search says that some PS3s do not specify voltage at all at the back so people need to be careful when plugging this in, it could end up as an expensive paperweight!


----------



## KINGY2110 (Oct 19, 2010)

Has anyone taken a UK PS3 to dubai and did it work?


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Ps3 from Europe is the same as the one sold officially here so it will work


----------



## Frimps (Dec 7, 2010)

saima1215 said:


> Hey guys, i'm visiting NY at the moment. My dad wants to gift us a PS3 from here and I was just wondering whether it will work in Dubai or not. Has anyone brought their PS3 over from the states in Dubai???
> 
> Any advise will be appreciate.


I'm in a similar position as I own a US-purchased PS3 and moving to Dubai with it so see below is what i've found out so far. I will have the chance to try it myself when I arrive so take this for what it's worth 

- The PS3 has universal power supply "inside". I've confirmed this on many tech review sites and forums inlcuding wikipedia but the labels outside are made to correspond with the respective regions. So the US version has 110/120v 60Hz

PlayStation 3 hardware - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

There are also videos of people trying this on youtube so you can search for ps3 universal power supply on there

However, I have gathered that the power cords conduct power differently so it is not ideal to use the US power cord even if you have an adapter (people have had the system overheat). It is advised that you buy a computer or kettle power cord meant for 240V and everything should work fine. 

- The PS3 console is region free. Though the games will have the respective region indicated on it, all games should play on the console


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

brought mine from Canada (same sold in US) and works like a charm.

The only caveat is the 3 plug pin here in UAE, but any 10 AED adapter will do the trick. 

DVD/ Blu Ray is locked to the region you purchased your PS3.


----------



## saima1215 (May 31, 2010)

Canuck_Sens said:


> brought mine from Canada (same sold in US) and works like a charm.
> 
> The only caveat is the 3 plug pin here in UAE, but any 10 AED adapter will do the trick.
> 
> DVD/ Blu Ray is locked to the region you purchased your PS3.


Hi! Thanks for your response. I actually bought a converter just in case. Do you think i should return it? Also, is there any way to unlock the DVD/blue ray? So does that mean it's not going to work?


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

saima1215 said:


> Hi! Thanks for your response. I actually bought a converter just in case. Do you think i should return it? Also, is there any way to unlock the DVD/blue ray? So does that mean it's not going to work?


I would return the converter, but hey, it is always good to read the PS3 manual. Just read it for peace of mind and then return it. Or go to US PS3 website

I am not aware of any method to unlock the region. The lock can be based either in the hardware or firmware (or even both). You might have to google to find out more.

I mostly use the PS3 to watch DIVX/ MPEG movies/ shows and internet(sometimes to watch videos) ...


----------



## Wrap (Jan 12, 2011)

Can confirm it works. I've got a US playstation myself and use a normal converter to get it working.
Everything works as normal, Gaming / Online play


----------



## saima1215 (May 31, 2010)

Canuck_Sens said:


> I would return the converter, but hey, it is always good to read the PS3 manual. Just read it for peace of mind and then return it. Or go to US PS3 website
> 
> I am not aware of any method to unlock the region. The lock can be based either in the hardware or firmware (or even both). You might have to google to find out more.
> 
> I mostly use the PS3 to watch DIVX/ MPEG movies/ shows and internet(sometimes to watch videos) ...


So i've been back and have been plugging in the PS3 with the converter. I'm still hesitating for some reason. I just don't want it to fry. There is however some irritating noise when I plug it into the converter so i'm really thinking of getting rid of it and just plugging it straight in.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

saima1215 said:


> So i've been back and have been plugging in the PS3 with the converter. I'm still hesitating for some reason. I just don't want it to fry. There is however some irritating noise when I plug it into the converter so i'm really thinking of getting rid of it and just plugging it straight in.


Converter ? Are you using a power bar or a 110/220V converter kindah thing? That would explain the noise. If you are using an adapter and if you hear any noise then buy a decent one; some adapters are bad.

If the noise is coming from a power bar (meaning there is a fuse there) then go for it. Worst thing that can happen is that your fuse will burn nothing else. Power bar is actually better than adapter because of this extra security feature.

If you are using a converter (transformer) the noise is natural. Transformer is a device used to convert voltage usually

Feel free to send me a PM if you are still hesitant about this.


----------

